
Show HN: Make better mutual and index fund investment decisions - kikowi
https://fundhub.xyz/
======
adrianna
Nice, simple and intuitive. Btw, you should make a calculator that shows how
much would you gain, if you invested X money at Y date.

------
fiatjaf
Doesn't work when I have adblocker on. You have a "angulartics" or something
like that that is a hard dependency.

~~~
kikowi
Weird. I am using AdBlock & AdBlock Plus on Chrome and the site works. Can you
provide some more information about the error? Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
It is a quite nice website. Perhaps I would enjoy it if I understood all these
letters. AGAWX?

~~~
kikowi
Thanks. Symbol column, also known as ticker, represents unique identifier of
the fund in the market. AGAWX is one of the funds of the 361 Capital company.
For example a ticker for one of the most popular index funds is SPY (SPDR® S&P
500® ETF).

Have you bought any investment funds before? When I am searching for longterm
investment fund, the most important information is the fund growth and
expense. Everywhere else, this information is available only per fund, not in
a sortable and searchable table. Fundhub tries to solve that.

